# Signature



## nmayeux (Jun 20, 2006)

How do you perminately attach your signature to all of your posts?


----------



## Dutch (Jun 20, 2006)

Noah, 
Open up your Profile page and click on "Profile"- On the "Your Profile" page  click on "Profile Settings" and then on "Posting". Where it asks "Always attach signature" click on "Yes". and save your settings.


----------



## nmayeux (Jun 20, 2006)

For some reason, it magically started working!  But thanks anyway.  I think that my browser is struggling with the site, but I will look at that later.


----------

